# DIY Aquarium Stand Advice Needed



## rksegal (Apr 10, 2012)

I have been searching high and low for a stand that will fit my 48 gallon (39" x 15") and I can't find anything in my budget that isn't insanely expensive. So, I have been entertaining the idea of either building a stand myself, or having someone build it for me. I can say with honesty that the last time I built something, I was in shop class in 10th grade :bigsmile: From what I have been reading, though, building a stand isn't as difficult as it looks.

Does anyone have any advice for me (links, photos, videos, plans, etc), or any leads on someone who might be able to build a stand for me? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/diy-area-18/kevins-stand-38130/


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

Go to thrift stores and buy a record player cabinet. My wife payed 25$ for the one under my 40g I painted it white with a Walmart rattle can. Lol 

There's pics in my album. 

Side note.... Record player still works.


----------



## rksegal (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks, gklaw, I'll check that out.

Cichlid, this is a really good idea. I had no idea a record player cabinet would be strong enough to hold a fish tank!


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

A friend of mine modified one with a 2x4 structure to hold his 90g

Next time you have some buddy's over get a couple 250lb buddies to stand on it, that way your only out 2 friends not money and water damage haha!


----------



## rksegal (Apr 10, 2012)

Hahahha, you're funny 

Seriously, though, I am totally going cabinet hunting at local thrift shops this week!


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

My wife and I stood on a 15$ night stand to see if it would hold a 25 gallon lol

Let us know what you score!


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Here is a nice looking stand for a good price 
large cabinet or fish tank stand


----------



## noisetherapy (Jul 25, 2011)

Its not hard to build. Measure twice, cut once.

2x4s are not expensive

I just built this yesterday for a 90g system I'm putting together for $50.
Probably overkill.


----------



## noisetherapy (Jul 25, 2011)

Not finished building, that's just the frame.


----------



## Daryl (Jun 1, 2010)

noisetherapy said:


> Probably overkill.


Not if you're looking for a nice place to park your pick-up truck. Seriously - the strength provided by 2x6's or even 2x4's on edge is way more than you need. To the OP: The key to the whole thing is to make sure the beams/joists (horizontal members) are supported by the columns (vertical members). This goes for any stand you purchase from a thrift store too. Don't rely on hardware or fasteners to support the weight of the tank.

Note how in the photos provided by noisetherapy & gklaw all the weight is supported from the ground up by wood - nothing is 'hanging' off a screw or bolt.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I have re purposed kitchen cabinets to use as stands.

I make sure the sides are strong enough by adding a 2x4" in each corner if nessessary.

I use a piece of 3/4" plywood for the top.

If you make your own stand check out kitchen cabinet doors to make the openings.

I got 25 pices 18" wide by 24" tall golden oak cabinet doors at an used equipment auction a few years back for $25

They cover things nicely. in place of the expensive hinges they wanted I just used the magnetic cuboard door catches.


----------



## auratus (Jun 8, 2012)

the simple stand i made for my 55g out of 2x4









with the 55g on it filling with water









my unfinished 150g stand made with 2x4 (with more center bracing and cross bracing with temporary canopy 









also made a similar one to the 55g style stand for my 110g right beside the 55


----------

